# Charlie Elliott stories (the man, not Clybel WMA)



## JimLandt (Mar 13, 2013)

I thought it would be interesting to find out how many stories there might be on this forum from people who knew or knew of encounters with Charlie Elliott.  Post 'em if you've got 'em.

Here's mine:

I wish I'd known Mr. Elliott better and longer. I grew up in Oxford and first met him in the early 70's visiting a friend who lived on Flat Rock Trail when I was about 12. He was writing for Outdoor Life then and showed us his big game trophies and guns one time. He knew my parents and came to our church a couple of times. My dad took me deer hunting when I was a kid, but we never got to go turkey hunting. It was "too hard and too complicated". In the 60's and 70's turkey hunting was mostly the subject of myths, legends and very few men who lived nearby, namely Charlie Elliott. I didn't start turkey hunting until the late 80's though. My mom invited him and his wife over for dinner one night, when she found out I was trying to learn to hunt turkeys. That's when I first started talking to him about it. He was having eye problems by then, so I had to go pick them up and drive them home after dinner. He gave me one of his books and an old Lynch Deluxe World Champion box call. I'm sure it was a reject someone had given him, but I'll always treasure it. I used it to call in the first turkey I killed with a bow, a few years later. 

He came to my sister's wedding in 1993. I had killed a couple of turkeys by then and spent most of the reception talking to him and listening to his stories and advice. 

I do considered myself truly privileged to have had these brief encounters with one of the grandfathers of our sport, as we now enjoy it.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 13, 2013)

Great story. I grew up in Covington and heard about him but never met him. It must have been a blast to talk turkey with Charlie.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 13, 2013)

Very cool story. I have heard stories from some of the older turkey hunters around here about hunting with him.


----------



## MKW (Mar 13, 2013)

I actually never heard of him till I got on this forum and still don't know much, at all, about him.
What is he best known for?

Mike


----------



## GLS (Mar 13, 2013)

Who Was Charlie Elliott?

"Whatever your reason for being there, the outdoors is a world apart, a creation unique with its own colors, its special music, and its matchless variety of fragrance. No human paint brush could ever duplicate its beauty, no musical instrument its blended symphonies, and there is no way to match its fragrance with chemicals."

-Charlie Elliott

"Charles Newton Elliott (1906-2000) lived in Covington, Georgia and served as the first Director of Georgia State Parks in 1937-38. He became the Commissioner of Natural Resources in 1938-41 then was the first Director of the Game and Fish Commission (now known as the Georgia Department of Natural Resources, Wildlife Resources Division) in 1943-49. Elliott also was Southeastern Field Editor for Outdoor Life magazine from 1950 until his passing. His dedication to the conservation of the natural world and wildlife was evident to those who knew him personally and those who read his many writings."


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

*He was a straight up Turkey killer!*



MKW said:


> I actually never heard of him till I got on this forum and still don't know much, at all, about him.
> What is he best known for?
> 
> Mike



Loved them box calls most all he ever used.


----------



## Double Cluck (Mar 13, 2013)

Coincidentally,  I just got one of his books for Christmas.


----------



## Paint Brush (Mar 13, 2013)

Yall need to read his books,he had the turkey hunting bug long before most of us were born.
   He got the nick name THE OLD PROFESSOR from his buddies at OUT DOOR LIFE because of his turkey hunting.


----------



## JimLandt (Mar 14, 2013)

Paint Brush said:


> Yall need to read his books,he had the turkey hunting bug long before most of us were born.
> He got the nick name THE OLD PROFESSOR from his buddies at OUT DOOR LIFE because of his turkey hunting.



I always recommend, *Turkey Hunting with Charlie Elliott*, to anyone who's starting out. IMHO, it's the best primer available, period. There are a lot of books and videos on the market that are fine, but none I know of give such a simple, well-rounded foundation. His wise, dry sense of humor runs through every chapter too.


----------



## GLS (Mar 14, 2013)

As I pointed out in another thread, the best two nuggets I got out of Turkey Hunting with Charlie Elliott was the use of a compass in coursing a bird  on the limb and the advice to call  once and shut up if a bird on the limb answers.  If he doesn't answer shut up anyway if  you are close enough  that he heard you for sure.  If the bird is gobbling a lot until you call and then he shuts up, he's heard you.  There's nothing worse, other than bumping him off the limb while walking, than to call too much when a bird is on the limb.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Had a great Uncle that was hunting either Ocoee or the old Cohutta WMA late in the short season they had back then. He had a jake just out of range out in front of him gobbling and a gobbler off to his side and up on a lead gobbling. He was set up just off an old logging road an had a fellow slip in up next to him sneaking in on the closer bird. Guy had no idea my Uncle was there and they were about 5 or 10 yards apart. He crept up behind a tree and had his gun up pointed at the jake. My Uncle spoke up and said you don't want to shoot that little one ...the big one is on over there a ways and he might come on over this away in a bit. After the initial shock of realizing he wasn't alone the fellow responded...I aint too danged particular about what I shoot at at this late date in the season. Thus Charlie Elliot met the Alcoa barber which lead to the almost gun trade and me being the eventual owner of a Charlie Elliot shotgun had he brought about another 150 dollars with him on that trip north.


----------



## JimLandt (Mar 15, 2013)

Timber, Good story. About what year would that have been?


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Mid 60's. ....66 seems about right for some reason.


----------



## JimLandt (Mar 15, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> Had a great Uncle that was hunting either Ocoee or the old Cohutta WMA late in the short season they had back then. He had a jake just out of range out in front of him gobbling and a gobbler off to his side and up on a lead gobbling. He was set up just off an old logging road an had a fellow slip in up next to him sneaking in on the closer bird. Guy had no idea my Uncle was there and they were about 5 or 10 yards apart. He crept up behind a tree and had his gun up pointed at the jake. My Uncle spoke up and said you don't want to shoot that little one ...the big one is on over there a ways and he might come on over this away in a bit. After the initial shock of realizing he wasn't alone the fellow responded...I aint too danged particular about what I shoot at at this late date in the season. Thus Charlie Elliot met the Alcoa barber which lead to the almost gun trade and me being the eventual owner of a Charlie Elliot shotgun had he brought about another 150 dollars with him on that trip north.



Do you still hunt with the 3" LC Smith? If that exchange had occurred, you'd have a browned, Mod 12, with 2.75" chamber, that you could say "used to be Charlie Elliott's  gun 47 years ago." I'd say you did okay.

I sometimes regret having sold my Model 12, 20 gauge I grew up shooting. I inherited it from my grandfather, but someone had cut the original barrel down to an open bore, 22" Alabama bird gun. It took too much work to keep it maintained. I sold it over 20 years ago to buy a new 870 3" Special Purpose Turkey. If I had that 20 now, it would mostly just sit in the safe.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 17, 2013)

That gun is long retired along with a few others that I wouldn't want to ding up.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 25, 2013)

Gone Huntin' and Gone Fishin' are a couple fantastic books by Mr. Elliott. If you've never been to Charlie Elliott WMA and checked out the Visitor's Center and the Charlie Elliott Museum, you are really missing out. I love that place.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 25, 2013)

I always enjoyed his turkey hunting stories in outdoor life. I recently found 1 of his books on eBay. I always save my turkey reading till before season.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Aug 25, 2013)

Good thread right here love the old Masters ....


----------



## Tommy Walton (Aug 25, 2013)

Jim,
 I hunted a 3500 acre track of land in Taliaferro Co. in 1977. The state of Ga. announced they were going to open the first 3 counties for Turkey season that spring,Taliaferro being one of them. We had the birds and I was going to learn how to hunt um. I started looking for calls and asking questions,nobody had a clue about either.I finally ended up at Franklin's in Athens and they carried one call, a Lynch box call that had the rubber bands on it and had holes for tooth picks you could set to make certain calls. But I still needed info on how to hunt um. Asking questions around town I had a old man tell me you need to contact Mr.Elliot he is a friend of mine and he is the only person I have ever heard talk about Turkey Hunting. So I looked him up in the phone book and called him. When he answered the phone I introduced myself and my reason for calling him. He said son we don't need to talk on the phone about this. As excited as you are about getting after these turkey's you need to come to my house and we will get you on the wright track ! The next evening I was sitting in front of him on the edge of my chair soaking up every thing he said like a dry sponge taking on water. Three days into season I killed my first Gobbler and I could not wait to call and tell Mr. Elliot. When I called him he stop my excited story and said son don't tell me this on the phone come to my house ! As soon as I got out of the truck he hugged me and told me Congratulations Son I am so proud of you ! I will never forget it as long as I live. I talked to him regular about hunts and took Mr. Elliot as one of my best friends !! 
 I help start the East Metro Chapter turkey federation banquet in Newton county in the middle 80's and in the mid 90's we changed the name of our chapter to The Charlie Elliot Chapter. He attended our banquets until he was no longer able. Since then I started my on turkey call company and I would give anything to give him one of my Butt Naked Hen mouth calls and hunt with him in the Cohutta Mountains !! He was a True Professor and Legend to Turkey Hunting !!!!


----------



## ryanwhit (Aug 26, 2013)

That's a great story Tommy!!  'Bout how old would you have been in '77?


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 26, 2013)

Tommy Walton said:


> Jim,
> I hunted a 3500 acre track of land in Taliaferro Co. in 1977. The state of Ga. announced they were going to open the first 3 counties for Turkey season that spring,Taliaferro being one of them. We had the birds and I was going to learn how to hunt um. I started looking for calls and asking questions,nobody had a clue about either.I finally ended up at Franklin's in Athens and they carried one call, a Lynch box call that had the rubber bands on it and had holes for tooth picks you could set to make certain calls. But I still needed info on how to hunt um. Asking questions around town I had a old man tell me you need to contact Mr.Elliot he is a friend of mine and he is the only person I have ever heard talk about Turkey Hunting. So I looked him up in the phone book and called him. When he answered the phone I introduced myself and my reason for calling him. He said son we don't need to talk on the phone about this. As excited as you are about getting after these turkey's you need to come to my house and we will get you on the wright track ! The next evening I was sitting in front of him on the edge of my chair soaking up every thing he said like a dry sponge taking on water. Three days into season I killed my first Gobbler and I could not wait to call and tell Mr. Elliot. When I called him he stop my excited story and said son don't tell me this on the phone come to my house ! As soon as I got out of the truck he hugged me and told me Congratulations Son I am so proud of you ! I will never forget it as long as I live. I talked to him regular about hunts and took Mr. Elliot as one of my best friends !!
> I help start the East Metro Chapter turkey federation banquet in Newton county in the middle 80's and in the mid 90's we changed the name of our chapter to The Charlie Elliot Chapter. He attended our banquets until he was no longer able. Since then I started my on turkey call company and I would give anything to give him one of my Butt Naked Hen mouth calls and hunt with him in the Cohutta Mountains !! He was a True Professor and Legend to Turkey Hunting !!!!



////wow Tommy you are blessed brother...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 26, 2013)

Tommy Walton said:


> Jim,
> I hunted a 3500 acre track of land in Taliaferro Co. in 1977. The state of Ga. announced they were going to open the first 3 counties for Turkey season that spring,Taliaferro being one of them. We had the birds and I was going to learn how to hunt um. I started looking for calls and asking questions,nobody had a clue about either.I finally ended up at Franklin's in Athens and they carried one call, a Lynch box call that had the rubber bands on it and had holes for tooth picks you could set to make certain calls. But I still needed info on how to hunt um. Asking questions around town I had a old man tell me you need to contact Mr.Elliot he is a friend of mine and he is the only person I have ever heard talk about Turkey Hunting. So I looked him up in the phone book and called him. When he answered the phone I introduced myself and my reason for calling him. He said son we don't need to talk on the phone about this. As excited as you are about getting after these turkey's you need to come to my house and we will get you on the wright track ! The next evening I was sitting in front of him on the edge of my chair soaking up every thing he said like a dry sponge taking on water. Three days into season I killed my first Gobbler and I could not wait to call and tell Mr. Elliot. When I called him he stop my excited story and said son don't tell me this on the phone come to my house ! As soon as I got out of the truck he hugged me and told me Congratulations Son I am so proud of you ! I will never forget it as long as I live. I talked to him regular about hunts and took Mr. Elliot as one of my best friends !!
> I help start the East Metro Chapter turkey federation banquet in Newton county in the middle 80's and in the mid 90's we changed the name of our chapter to The Charlie Elliot Chapter. He attended our banquets until he was no longer able. Since then I started my on turkey call company and I would give anything to give him one of my Butt Naked Hen mouth calls and hunt with him in the Cohutta Mountains !! He was a True Professor and Legend to Turkey Hunting !!!!



Great story Tommy! I can tell that you had the same enthusiasm back then as you do now, and Mr. Elliott saw it too  I can just see you sitting on the edge of that chair


----------



## herb mcclure (Aug 26, 2013)

*Charlie Elliott stories(the man, not Clybel WMA)*

Mr. Tommy Walton, just read your great story about Mr. Elliott, which I enjoyed very much. You are forunate to have known Mr. Elliott and spent real time with him. His turkey hunting stories I read in the early 50's before there was a spring gobbler season in Georgia. Mr. Elliott, was hunting mountain gobblers in Tenn. at that time. This area was refered to as the Cohutta Mts. also, because the GA. and Tenn. state line went through the Cohutta Mts. At that time Charllie hunted with Plil Stone of Dalton, GA.on Big Forg Mt. just above the GA. line and he killed a gobbler, which he wrote about. I am a old timer who hunted in Talaferro County when it first open for turkey. Sorry to tell I never met Mr. Elliott,but his stories inspiried me to hunt turkeys when GA. first open Spring Gobbler Hunting.


----------



## Tommy Walton (Aug 26, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> That's a great story Tommy!!  'Bout how old would you have been in '77?



Ryan ,I was 16 years old and had just bought my first truck. I had hunted with my family for years in that area. So when I was able to drive myself I hunted every chance I got. I would take my rifle to school and leave and go straight to the woods. Man how times have changed, you sure couldn't get away with that know at school ! Mr. Elliot got so tickled at me, he said I was a sport model and just laughed out loud! I would mess with a bird and he would put a whoopin on me and I would touch base with Mr. Elliot and he would give me some insight on how to kill him!! Looking back at his personality know that I am much older I can truly say he was a Class Act of a man. He was a very busy man but he always took time to encourage me ! He instilled a passion in me about Turkey hunting that I can not ex plane ! I honestly love to hunt Turkeys more than anybody I have been around. I am so thankful to God for a good wife that has never tried to take it away from me, and I love her more than you can imagine for that.


----------



## Tommy Walton (Aug 26, 2013)

herb mcclure said:


> Mr. Tommy Walton, just read your great story about Mr. Elliott, which I enjoyed very much. You are forunate to have known Mr. Elliott and spent real time with him. His turkey hunting stories I read in the early 50's before there was a spring gobbler season in Georgia. Mr. Elliott, was hunting mountain gobblers in Tenn. at that time. This area was refered to as the Cohutta Mts. also, because the GA. and Tenn. state line went through the Cohutta Mts. At that time Charllie hunted with Plil Stone of Dalton, GA.on Big Forg Mt. just above the GA. line and he killed a gobbler, which he wrote about. I am a old timer who hunted in Talaferro County when it first open for turkey. Sorry to tell I never met Mr. Elliott,but his stories inspiried me to hunt turkeys when GA. first open Spring Gobbler Hunting.


 
Herb,in one of his books he said the Cohutta mountains was his favorite place to hunt! I back packed in to Cohutta WMA deer hunting. I went in on a trail called Tare Britches Trail, and by god I know now how they came up with that name . It was Brutal,I seen some descant deer but he would have had to score 200 plus before I would have shot a bullet knowing what kind of a drag was involved to get him out ! I said that to say this,That Place Is Loaded With Turkeys ! I remember praying to God to give me the strength to walk out of that place , Most of it was straight up and you had to grab saplings to pull you way up ! But I enjoyed every minute of it ! LOL


----------



## Killdee (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes sir, that was a great story Tommy, I really enjoyed reading it as well.


----------



## ryanwhit (Aug 26, 2013)

Tommy Walton said:


> Ryan ,I was 16 years old and had just bought my first truck. I had hunted with my family for years in that area. So when I was able to drive myself I hunted every chance I got. I would take my rifle to school and leave and go straight to the woods. Man how times have changed, you sure couldn't get away with that know at school ! Mr. Elliot got so tickled at me, he said I was a sport model and just laughed out loud! I would mess with a bird and he would put a whoopin on me and I would touch base with Mr. Elliot and he would give me some insight on how to kill him!! Looking back at his personality know that I am much older I can truly say he was a Class Act of a man. He was a very busy man but he always took time to encourage me ! He instilled a passion in me about Turkey hunting that I can not ex plane ! I honestly love to hunt Turkeys more than anybody I have been around. I am so thankful to God for a good wife that has never tried to take it away from me, and I love her more than you can imagine for that.




I hear ya brother.


----------



## dtala (Aug 31, 2013)

In 1982 or so I was guiding turkey hunters for Wayne Fears out of Stagshead Lodge in Greene Co Alabama. Wayne called me one evening and asked me to guide for him the next morning. The hunters name was Charlie Elliot. I almost couldn't answer. Me? Guide Charlie Elliot?? Me???

I was at the lodge well before daylight and met Mr Charlie, a fine gentleman and one whos stories I'd read for years. We set out that morning hunting and had a great time, he even made me do the calling!! We did not kill a bird that day but I remember it like yesterday. A fine man and a heck of a hunter.


----------



## OILMAN (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow, these are all great stories. I'm not much of a turkey hunter, but reading these has me excited for the spring. Thanks to everyone for sharing, I love reading about hunting in the good ole days!


----------



## Gadget (Sep 4, 2013)

Tommy Walton said:


> Herb,in one of his books he said the Cohutta mountains was his favorite place to hunt!





Could understand why, I've hunted up there up there the last 5 season's with Timber1 while primitive camping, unique and challenging place to hunt. We hunted near Big Frog in Tenn last year. You don't see many guys toting decoys or blinds in the mountains. Timber1's dad who is over 80 is still killing them every year in Cohutta! Three Generations of mountain turkey hunters from the CNF area of Tenn and Ga his family has as been killing em a long long time in that area..... and A LOT of em too.


----------



## Timber1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Gadget said:


> Could understand why, I've hunted up there up there the last 5 season's with Timber1 while primitive camping, unique and challenging place to hunt. We hunted near Big Frog in Tenn last year. You don't see many guys toting decoys or blinds in the mountains. Timber1's dad who is over 80 is still killing them every year in Cohutta! Three Generations of mountain turkey hunters from the CNF area of Tenn and Ga his family has as been killing em a long long time in that area..... and A LOT of em too.


 Was out scouting cohutta wma monday for the deer hunt and got a good look at 6 longbeards.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 5, 2014)

think I mi8ght re-read the book this fall


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2014)

I bought his book when it first came out, and had the pleasure of talkin` to Mr. Charlie a year or two before he passed away. He reminded me a lot of my Grandfather. They had a lot in common when it came to turkeys.


----------



## SCPO (Oct 6, 2014)

I never met him but have heard of him. I worked at airlines with late Roscoe Reams. I didn't know him either but one day he came into fiberglass shop where i worked and asked me to make him a 2 piece rubber mold for a turkey head. this was in 1970. I didn't turkey hunt but he said he was going to make a turkey decoy. I made the mold and forgot about it. I was at the turkey-rama in Perry several years later and ran into Roscoe. I asked him about the decoy and he said he was turkey hunting with Charles Elliot and told him about the idea of the decoy. He said Charles told him not to do it that it would ruin turkey hunting. couple years somebody came out with one. Rest in peace Roscoe.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 6, 2014)

SCPO said:


> I never met him but have heard of him. I worked at airlines with late Roscoe Reams. I didn't know him either but one day he came into fiberglass shop where i worked and asked me to make him a 2 piece rubber mold for a turkey head. this was in 1970. I didn't turkey hunt but he said he was going to make a turkey decoy. I made the mold and forgot about it. I was at the turkey-rama in Perry several years later and ran into Roscoe. I asked him about the decoy and he said he was turkey hunting with Charles Elliot and told him about the idea of the decoy. He said Charles told him not to do it that it would ruin turkey hunting. couple years somebody came out with one. Rest in peace Roscoe.



Well there you go decoy hunters.......


----------



## Gadget (Oct 7, 2014)

Killdee said:


> Well there you go decoy hunters.......




Lol....


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 7, 2014)

SCPO said:


> I never met him but have heard of him. I worked at airlines with late Roscoe Reams. I didn't know him either but one day he came into fiberglass shop where i worked and asked me to make him a 2 piece rubber mold for a turkey head. this was in 1970. I didn't turkey hunt but he said he was going to make a turkey decoy. I made the mold and forgot about it. I was at the turkey-rama in Perry several years later and ran into Roscoe. I asked him about the decoy and he said he was turkey hunting with Charles Elliot and told him about the idea of the decoy. He said Charles told him not to do it that it would ruin turkey hunting. couple years somebody came out with one. Rest in peace Roscoe.



pretty cool story


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 21, 2017)

Been reading Duncan Dobie's book about Arthur Woody...lots of stories in it regarding Charlie Elliot when he was in his 20's and 30's.


----------



## brittonl (Jan 22, 2017)

Good thread to bring back to life!


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 22, 2017)

Enjoyed reading all the stories!


----------

